# ECA from WES issue



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello ,

I have applied for the ECA from WES Canada for my MCA Degree. I have sent (early September 2015) them on the sealed transcripts received from My University (Punjab Technical University, Jalandhar) and they have received it successfully. However I have received a message from WES against this option Degree Certificate (Final or Provisional) is in RED (Not Received). I am afraid that what else other than transcripts they require. I have no idea what were inside that transcript envelope from University.

Moreover, when I applied in the University for the transcripts, i have submitted all the copies of DMCs and copy of degree too.

Now when I asked this directly from WES that what else and how to clear this issue, they haven't replied me with a some helpful answer. All they gave is the link of the required documents.

Anyone of you out there, please let me know what to do to solve this matter at the earliest. I have also attached the screenshot for this issue.

Thanks in advance.
jatinder


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jatinders said:


> I am afraid that what else other than transcripts they require.


Isn't it obvious?





> I have no idea what were inside that transcript envelope from University.



Shouldn't you have checked with the university to see what they were sending?




> Moreover, when I applied in the University for the transcripts, i have submitted all the copies of DMCs and copy of degree too.


How did you submit them is the university sealed the envelopes? Did you send them in their own envelopes? Were they in the same package or were they sent separately?





> Now when I asked this directly from WES that what else and how to clear this issue, they haven't replied me with a some helpful answer. All they gave is the link of the required documents.


Which is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

colchar said:


> Isn't it obvious?
> I don't understand what you mean here?
> 
> 
> ...


But now i need help from anyone to let me know what should I do ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jatinders said:


> But now i need help from anyone to let me know what should I do ?



Do you really need someone else to tell you that you need to send them what they asked for? Couldn't you figure that out for yourself?


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

I think there is some misconception in it, due to language barrier. May be I couldn't put it clearly.

I had sent the Transcripts to WES, it was a sealed envelope which I got from my university. But now, WES page shows University Issued mark-sheets received, but, Degree certificate not received.
I have no idea how can I send Degree certificate to WES. Do I need to contact my university again (May be they missed something putting in envelope) or should I directly send the copy of my degree to WES by myself.

Please guide me here. I will really appreciate that. 

Thanks,
Jatinder


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jatinders said:


> I think there is some misconception in it, due to language barrier. May be I couldn't put it clearly.



There is no confusion.




> I had sent the Transcripts to WES, it was a sealed envelope which I got from my university. But now, WES page shows University Issued mark-sheets received, but, Degree certificate not received.


I understand all of that.




> I have no idea how can I send Degree certificate to WES.



Seriously?




> Do I need to contact my university again (May be they missed something putting in envelope) or should I directly send the copy of my degree to WES by myself.



I cannot believe someone with a degree needs to be told this - contact your university and ask them to send the degree. They did not forget anything, it is a request that you have to make that is separate from the transcripts.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

colchar said:


> There is no confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply @Colchar. But your way for talking is very rude.If I knew what to do in this case, I would have already done myself. I posted this message to seek the help from members, but I found that administrators are showing attitude. If you feel annoyed, why do you reply? Who forces you to reply? 
But always remember, people post the queries because they are in problem. They need guidance. So, don't show attitude on them. Talk properly or don't reply on their posts. They will find help from somewhere else.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jatinders said:


> Thanks for your reply @Colchar. But your way for talking is very rude.



What you need to do is simple, very simple. Any rudeness stems from a frustration at seeing you post the same question repeatedly when the answer is both simple and is right in front of your eyes. How can anyone with a degree not figure this out when it is so simple?




> but I found that administrators are showing attitude.



You clearly don't understand what an administrator is.





> If you feel annoyed, why do you reply?



Because I feel like it.


----------



## pjacobvarghese (Oct 8, 2015)

My suggestion is to please request the University to re-send those documents to WES. Alternatively, please do it yourself if possible as with most Universities in India. It's only a matter of time- please be patient enough. 

All the best !


----------

